# Spring Turkeys



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

This is going to be my first year hunting turkeys and i am looking forward to it. If i was to get a turkey i was wonderin, "what now?" Do i take it to a butcher like a deer or what? any advice or places to take it would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

I clean mine myself. I am not sure if you can take them any where like you can deer. All I do is gut the bird then pluck all of the feathers. After that there is just some cleaning up to do then it is ready to cook.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I have plucked turkeys as well as skin them and let me tell you plucking them is a pain in the butt. Skinning them works so much better. First cut of the fan where all the feathers come together at the butt, then cut off the beard, then make a cut on both legs and cut up towards the head, you can then work each side around each wing, when you get to each wing cut off the wings with a saw or pair of side cuts. Continue to skin around toward the back the skin is off then cut off the feet and cut the turkey and clean out the crop.

I hope this helps you out


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I usually just de-breast the bird since the legs are tougher than leather in many cases. You can leave the meat on the breat plate or take it off depending on how you want to cook it. Every now and then I do the whole plucking thing, but it is a mess. There are tricks to make it easier though. We usually make pot pie out of our birds. At least this way the fam eats it too...


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Last year I breasted my Turkey out and cooked it in a crock pot for a few hours with a can of cream of mushroom soup, stick of butter, and whatever seasonings you would like. It turned out delicious, so tender.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I pluck my birds b/c we deep dry the whole thing in on of those big outdoor cookers. If you were to skin it, you couldnt deep fry it. Its GOOD!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

we always breast our birds out, because the legs usually arent worth the effort put in it to skin them out (tough and not much there), then we use the cajun injector creole butter with garlic and put around 5 injectors full in the breast and then let it sit in the fridge over night like that then deep fry it... the meat on the outside gets golden brown and crunchy and the inside is moist and tender


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This is my first season also will the turkey roost in the same location as deer season? If so how do i go about calling 1 in


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Preseason scouting is very important, what I like to do is get high on a ridge early in the morning while it is still dark and listen for gobbling and the turkeys to fly down after sun rise. What ever you do don't use your turkey call in your preseason scouting. the turkeys will probably still be using the same roosting area in April that they use now. Good luck


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I also just breast them,then into the crock pot.After done turkey salad YUM As for roosting most of the time they use the same tree for a long time depending on food and water


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i either breast em out or skin em. as for roosting. it depends on weather too. if its raining or windy they like to find pines. but they will roost in hardwoods too. like it was said before. get somewhere high up and listen. take a gobble call or a locater call. dont do any hen calls in preseason.


----------

